# Problem with Subwassertang



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone else have this problem?

What is it you may ask?

It grows soooo dang fast! :tongue:

I just hacked up the wall not too long ago and now find myself having to do it again! It's smothering out my Downoi. Mercy!

lol

I hope others have this same problem so I know I'm not alone.


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

It does grow pretty fast... even in 1.5 wpg, no ferts/co2.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Tenzo said:


> It does grow pretty fast... even in 1.5 wpg, no ferts/co2.


I had heard that it required very bright light, so I have not tried it.... I might try to find some now lol


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

It absolutely does not require bright light. 

Mine has been slowly growing in a 2.5 gallon tank with no light in a dark corner and no filter. It's about as hardy as java moss in my experience.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

awesome lol Now I need to get me some. and find a place in my tank for it lol


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah...doesn't require high light to grow but does to thrive. Have to shoo all the fry and shrimp out of it when I pull it. It's a baby hot spot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine took months to do anything, then boom!
I'm using it for spawning egg scatters. Better than marbles.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Subwassertang is an excellent plant and its easy to take care of!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I recently got some for the first time. I wrapped it around a section of 1" pipe to make a SubwasserCave for my RCS and Amanos. They love hiding inside and sitting on top. Havent experienced crazy growth yet though....


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

half my shrimps in the Mini S hides in the subwassertang


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

Once it gets acclimated to your tank, it takes off. I neglected to trim for quite some time, and when I decided to trim, I had pulled out 1 gallons worth from the 5 gal tank!


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok I need to resurrect this thread. What is the best way to put it in the tank? Do you let it float? Do you tie it to something? I would like this to thrive but I want to know how to put it in the tank.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Tie it to something and keep it trimmed. Otherwise it'll spread throughout your tank.

It's very prolific - I had two softballs worth from a 29g alone when my sales thread started.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

So if I just throw it in the tank it won't anchor itself somewhere?


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Abrium said:


> So if I just throw it in the tank it won't anchor itself somewhere?


Oh, yes it will...all over the place. 

To be fair, flow in my tank is higher than usual, so bits separate from attached portions and flow throughout the tank. I just found another one tonight, over a week since I thought I'd removed all of the loose pellia.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Is it at least pretty while its taking over? Hehe


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

I like it...

when it stays where it's supposed to.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

K, ima throw it in.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd really like some but am struggling to find some here in So Cal..wth!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Check the SnS forum. There's at least one FS thread there, I'm sure of it.


----------

